
Show HN: Gandalf, a simple and brutalistic URL blocker - oscarcp
Hi everyone, I just wanted to show a small python tool that I created today to avoid my own procrastination at work (which is ironic, given that I&#x27;ve procrastinated to do this). It&#x27;s a URL blocker based on entries in &#x2F;etc&#x2F;hosts. It has a command called gandalf to start and stop the service blocking and adding or removing URLs.<p>I must say, it&#x27;s very brutalistic, I&#x27;ve done it in a few spare hours I had yesterday and today, the codebase is extremely simple and it just does it job, nothing else. It contains a PKGBUILD for Arch Linux but I still haven&#x27;t submitted it to AUR.<p>Hope you like it! Any comments are welcome.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;git.sr.ht&#x2F;~oscarcp&#x2F;gandalf
======
Horba
I was expecting a _URL shall not pass_ joke somewhere.

~~~
oscarcp
It does, when you try to access a blocked URL it will redirect you to a local
webservice that will tell you that You! Shall! Not! Pass! :D

